# White Plains Nov 12'



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

What will you have available for the show in Nov. please list


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

We will have a full range of supplies at Dales bearded Dragons. Check out our 3 locations at this show.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Any frogs or just supplies ?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I might have some Santa Isabel froglets if they are big enough.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool deal I'll check out the booth


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool see you there 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I could have a few vanzos I could bring


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I have 2 1-month Nominant Leucs for 25 each.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

isnt the show the 25th?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

DCreptiles said:


> isnt the show the 25th?


Yea it's is, the OP just wrote November 12' as in the year.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

There's already a thread for this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/88808-white-plains-11-25-a.html


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a few pum froglets and sub adults I can bring if anyone interested 
3 eldorados 7 months oow
2 Esperanza 3 months oow 
2 bastimentos 6 to 7 months oow


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

gotcha thanks for clearing that up for a second i was confused.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I have two standard imi' s that are about 4 months now if anyone is interested we can meet up at the show this weekend I will do both for 80. Pm me if anyone wants me to bring them along.


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

In winding down my frogging operations, I find I have tons of isos that I'd like to sell. Was not planning on going to the White Plains show, but if anyone wants them or some of them, I will consider meeting there. I live near Syracuse, NY.

Dwarf striped grays (hundreds)
Whites (a very large amount)
Orange (good number)

Let me know.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Ed (315) 266-7915


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a 20H vivarium for sale that has not been used. Here is the original ad. Offer me anything for it.


----------

